# What diaper rash/barrier cream is safe with cloth diapers?



## lovemyfamily6 (Dec 27, 2006)

Is there anything? We just went through a really bad bout of bleeding bottom. He's teething and his bottom was just raw. I switched to sposies so I could use plenty of cream. I used California Baby and Aquaphor. His bottom cleared up within a few days. I'd really like to use a barrier cream, especially for teething times. We switched back to cloth today and I'm so worried it's going to come back. His bottom was already getting a little red again at bedtime, but it may not have been the same thing.


----------



## Aries1985 (Feb 29, 2008)

I've used Calendula cream on my dd and with prefolds with no problem. But the best bet would be to use a fleece liner. I use Desitin Creamy when my dd looks a little rashy and fleece liner and it works just fine!


----------



## AnalogWife (Sep 8, 2007)

We just went through a bad bout, and I felt just horrible for DS.







In times like those, I say "screw it" and use whatever is at my fingertips---Boudreaux, Vaseline, Desitin, anything--and just dot it on the bad parts, which usually helps it clear faster. When things calm down, I use Gold Bond powder, it was the only powder I could find that had zinc oxide which is what the Fuzzi Bunz website suggests. GL for your LO!


----------



## ChetMC (Aug 27, 2005)

We've used zinc oxide cream and never had a problem. In four plus years I've never had to strip our diapers. That's only our experience though. I don't know if it's officially considered okay.


----------



## ancoda (Oct 17, 2005)

I was told any that are olive oil based are best. I use angel baby bottom balm.


----------



## ~patty (May 8, 2006)

I also use angel baby bottom balm: http://www.earthmamaangelbaby.com/an...ttom_balm.html

I only use it when he bottom gets red and it clears it up so quickly.


----------



## bayla (Sep 11, 2008)

You can use any cream if you use a liner. Or buy some fabric like felt or cotton, cut it up into liners and put it into your baby's diaper. Then you can either wash them or throw them out.


----------



## kirstenb (Oct 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ancoda* 
I was told any that are olive oil based are best. I use angel baby bottom balm.

I just found this balm a month ago and I love it! Clears up most everything on D, and he has pretty sensitive skin.


----------



## 3daughters (Aug 11, 2004)

mother-ease told me that i could use vaseline since it washed out of cotton fairly easily and doesn't leave the fish oil smell.


----------



## likeniceweather (Dec 27, 2007)

I use bert bees with no problems. Dont use Desitin or anything with fish oil or it will leave the diapers stinky. We gob on berts bees. We love it. It smells awesome.


----------



## VOBetz (Mar 10, 2007)

I always understood it was the fish oil that cause the diaper problems. I use burts bees or aveeno.

Sometimes I just strait olive oil too. I really like doing that, but I forget to put around the changing table.

I do liners sometimes too.

But, if the rash is coming back quickly after switching back to cloth - are you sure you don't have a detergent build up or bacteria problem?


----------

